
Test how sensible you are to ASMR sounds - maxraz
http://asmrion.com/?noisetest
======
dvtrn
Questions for anyone who may know:

Is ASMR, or rather the sensation of it related to, or are there any parallels
between ASMR and white noise?

I ask as someone who doesn't really get much from common things I see labelled
as "ASMR triggers", in fact in some cases quite the opposite (audio clips of
deep whispering directly into a microphone for example-make me deeply
uncomfortable and want to be removed as quickly as possible from the audio
source-yet this is a deeply popular ASMR trigger for others-which is
fine)-leading me to think I might be one of those people with a mild case of
undiagnosed misophonia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia)),
yet static noise (white, brown, pink) are absolute musts for sleep because of
a severe case of fully-diagnosed tinnitus.

There's no tingly feelings or emotional responses, the white noise just
effectively masks the ringing-which in a well insulated and quiet enough room,
can be (paradoxically) deafening.

------
ChrisGranger
's/sensible/sensitive/'

